# Lovely Piel Frama Leather Covers for Kindles/Lousy Fit for DX



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Just found these great leather covers for Kindles made by Piel Frama. Assorted colors for all Kindles.
Here is the link for the Kindle Dx in pink:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0031115UO/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&m=A1M41E3G1J3ZGH&v=glance



> Piel Frama Kindle covers

Update: 
Just got my hot pink Piel Frama Cover for my Kindle DX and the inside fit is terrible. The leather doesn't lie flat, with huge gaps bowing outward and the Kindle is too loose in the leather frame. If it were to fall, the Kindle would slide right out the end. The actual cover is also bowed and there is no way to hold it shut. The actual leather on the outside of the cover is very pretty and with great stitching, but the inside is a disaster. It is going back to cases.com


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

The cover looks sleek and you should never have to worry about your kindle falling out of the case, but my only concern would be why they are using K2 pics for the DX.  Not really trying to be a Debbie Downer, but it always bothers me when they recycle pictures from different models.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

They make some beautiful, higher-end covers for lots of electronics and general leather goods - but they need to have many more choices for Kindles.
http://www.pielframa.com/indexeng.htm


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I recently bought the Piel Frama cover for my iTouch and the leather is really fantastic.  They don't look like cheap leather like the medge and Amazon covers do.  Wish they were a little less expensive, but they are very nice.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I recently bought the Piel Frama cover for my iTouch and the leather is really fantastic. They don't look like cheap leather like the medge and Amazon covers do. Wish they were a little less expensive, but they are very nice.


Would you equate the leather to the Noreve?


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I gave the black leather one to my BIL for Christmas and it really is beautiful.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The leather of the Piel Frama is of the quality of the smooth Noreve. Stitching and work is very fine quality on both.  Actually, I just noticed the new Cole Haan for the Kindle DX and those are really overpriced at $140 plus they have corners for holding the Kindle.
Right now I am waiting for an answer from Oberon about replacing my corners (with the smaller ones) and putting a journal button on the cover for my DX.  If they aren't going to do it, I will order the Piel Frama in the hot pink.  The inside is so much nicer than the others.
I like the inside on my iTouch Piel Frama case because it really protects the corners.  One recent inexpensive case I purchased looked great until one day I smacked the corner of the Touch and all I could hear was the metal hitting the table. Found it interesting that Piel Frama charges almost the same for a iTouch case as they do the Kindle DX.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

wow I love the colour of the one you posted!!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

louiseb,
When you got the Piel Frama cover for your BIL for Christmas, I assume it was for the Kindle?  Did it have anything over the screen of the Kindle such as clear plastic?  The information on the Amazon page mentions "ABS inserted protection".  Am not sure what that really means.  Do you know?
Thanks.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Those are really nice. I had to wishlist one just for future reference.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> louiseb,
> When you got the Piel Frama cover for your BIL for Christmas, I assume it was for the Kindle? Did it have anything over the screen of the Kindle such as clear plastic? The information on the Amazon page mentions "ABS inserted protection". Am not sure what that really means. Do you know?
> Thanks.


I did not notice if it did, but I'll ask


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

kamuu said:


> The cover looks sleek and you should never have to worry about your kindle falling out of the case, but my only concern would be why they are using K2 pics for the DX. Not really trying to be a Debbie Downer, but it always bothers me when they recycle pictures from different models.


They don't even have the pink color on the piel frama web site. And the use the DX there for the black and brown ones.
Paula ny


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

This looks really nice -- I really like the hot pink!! Looking at the pictures at Amazon, the cases.com site (http://www.cases.com/amazon-kindle-2.htm), and the Piel Frama site (easiest to see there), I don't think there's plastic over the keyboard and screen -- I think it's open (which is good!). I had kind of avoided the cases that have an inside "sleeve" covering over part of the Kindle (like the Javoedge), but with the big cut-out area all around the keyboard, I think I'd still be able to see the part of my skin that I like. I'm liking this case more and more . . . if I could buy the pink K2 cover directly from Amazon I would have already done so (as I still haven't spent my gift card -- too wracked with indecision ) but it looks like the pink K2 has to be ordered from the cases.com site. They do have 20% off now with code "newyear" and free shipping over $99 (which I won't hit, but for people ordering more than one item) . . . LOL I don't know what to do! 

EDIT: Never mind, it can be ordered through Amazon with cases.com as the seller . . . but DH thinks it's too similar to the fuscia M-Edge Go I'm already using, and he's probably right. Sigh. I wish I hadn't missed the New Yorker Book Lovers cover -- I just loved that picture!!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just updated this thread with my comments about the Piel Frama cover I received from cases.com.  Comments are up in the first posting.  It was a disaster.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

luvshihtzu said:


> Right now I am waiting for an answer from Oberon about replacing my corners (with the smaller ones) and putting a journal button on the cover for my DX.


As far as I know Oberon doesn't accept customization requests. It's been a few months since I've ordered from them so that may have changed, but I don't think so.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

NYCKindleFan,
Their policy changed recently regarding buttons and some other items according to other customers.  I want my corners fixed as one is defective and holds the Kindle at an angle. It is worth a try and I have offered to pay for the extra labor.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I finally talked to my BIL about the Piel Frama case for his K2 I got him and he is very happy with the product and fit, which was a relief to me!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy to hear that the fit was good for your BIL's Kindle.  Someone else over on Amazon said their black Piel Frama cover (ordered directly from Spain) fit fine.  This could be just a very bad batch, but there is no way on earth that mine fit the DX properly.  If I really was interested in another color, I would do an exchange, but I really wanted the hot pink.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if the larger size of the DX makes the difference.


----------

